# Find Apartment in Wembach , Todtnau



## aabbyy (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello 

I am engineer from india moving to wembach starting from 1st of september . Plan is to stay there for minimum of 2 years to max of 4 years .

Please do suggest which is easy / economical option 
1. Find fully furnished apartment or 2. Find an apartment and buy all necessary household items 

Also share me website to find an apartment . I travel single


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Talk to your future employer and see if you can negotiate accommodation from them or at least some assistance in finding a place.

Regular German rental contracts are for unfurnished apartments. Unfurnished means sometimes that there are only pipes in the kitchen, but you need to have the appliances and cupboards installed yourself. Some states require that a sink and stove be provided, however, I don't know the rules in BW. 

Most landlords will not consider a newly arrived foreigner still in their probationary period. You need to watch out far scams. Especially if you don't speak German. 

Furnished apartments are usually only found in larger cities.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Immoscout actually has 2 furnished apartments in Todtnau:




https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/103305650?referrer=RESULT_LIST_LISTING&navigationServiceUrl=%2FSuche%2Fcontroller%2FexposeNavigation%2Fnavigate.go%3FsearchUrl%3D%2FSuche%2Fde%2Fbaden-wuerttemberg%2Floerrach-kreis%2Fwohnung-mieten%3Fprice%253D-3000.0%2526pricetype%253Drentpermonth%2526geocodes%253D1276001023037%2C1276001023033%2526enteredFrom%253Dresult_list%26exposeId%3D103305650&navigationHasPrev=true&navigationHasNext=true&navigationBarType=RESULT_LIST&searchId=9ccb0ea6-7ead-3662-bdd7-13afd9cb4dce&searchType=district#/


----------

